# (TN) “Alf” Yellow Male MH QAA @ Stud



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

Mallard's End What’s it All About Alfie MH QAA “Alf” http://www.stoneridgekennels.com/alfiestud.html
DOB 6/29/09
Pedigree: http://www.stoneridgekennels.com/alfieped.html 
Very good looking “Classic” Yellow, runs hard, excellent marking, 70lbs



2 Derby JAMS in 4 trails
Ran 3 Q’s in 4 week span taking a RJ, 1st, and 4th
MH @ 23 months 
Qualified for 2011, 12, & 13 MN
https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedIn/viewDogHistory.aspx?mdi=197311

OFA Hips, Elbows, Heart
CERF Eyes
EIC, CNM Clear
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1480853#animal

Call Katie @ 931.388.2991


----------

